# Fertility investigations & have some questions



## Sandersing20 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi,

I am new to FF and would love if someone could advise me as to what fertility investigations I could expect. 

To give you a bit of background, I am 37, living in London and had m/c in April '17 after 10 weeks of pregnancy. Baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks, found out at 10 week scan and took tablets to miscarry at 12 weeks. It was my first pregnancy. 

DH and I had been trying for 9 months prior to that. Now in fifth cycle since m/c. We have had initial blood tests, internal scan (without the dye though..) and sperm test to be told all ok. I haven't had AMH yet though as I'm not sure I want it. 

We have been referred to Chelsea Westminster unit for a consultation and wondered what I can expect as regards further testing. I would almost prefer that something else is found rather than be told that it is unexplained fertility and encouraged towards IVF. Can anyone who has been in my position advise what tests I may expect, or indeed should ask for at all please? Many thanks!


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

It doesn't sound necessarily infertile to me. You conceived after 9 months which is perfectly normal. You have now been trying for 5 so you would need to struggle for much longer to be considered. When you miscarried, we're there any tests done to determine if it was because of chromosomal issues? 

Also, do you remember your husband's sperm parameters? Time to pregnancy is very strongly correlated with numbers, motility and morphology. Even if it isn't subfertile, it might not be the superman  type likely to impregnate as soon as you start trying.

You'll see if the tests come back with any answers but if they don't, it could be a case of trying and taking supplements, doing acupuncture etc to speed things up.


----------



## Sandersing20 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello Watermelon,

Thank you so much for your reply. 

No, there were no chromosomal tests done to determine the cause. 

His sperm parameters are as follows: 
48% motility
of which 18% rapid, 25% slow, 5% non progressive and 45% immotile
4% morphology
4% agglutination
Sperm antibodies 19G negative
Sperm count 165 million
Motile sperm count 71 million

I have been going for acupuncture which I love. I am looking into Zita West supplements as so far I only take folic acid and Nat Phos (to make me more alkaline. I have adjusted my diet entirely based on my acupuncturist's advice. 
Are there other supplements that you would recommend? 

I am probably panicking which is not helping the situation.

Thanks for the advice as it is great to know there is nothing there that necessarily alerts you. It is just my own severe impatience and over active imagination fearing the worst..


----------



## WatermelonBelly (May 18, 2017)

I know what you mean about (relative) impatience... these things seem to take forever! I'd get your husband on Profertil or Proxeed, loose pants and a healthy diet with no smoking or drinking. That should improve his parameters- they're not bad but there's definitely room for improvement.


----------



## Sandersing20 (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you Watermelon. He is taking supplements which is good.


----------

